# ACS :: Skill Assessment :: A reference letter without date of writing



## oliman (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi All,

I have acquired employer reference letter after a lot of requests. Reading their general guideline, I furnish the contents of reference letter with all required details like..

1) mentioning full time/part time job
2) employment dates
3) position hold
4) 5+ duties responsibilities along with reference of projects done
6) signature of employer
7) his direct contact number 
8) everything on the letter head

After getting this reference letter with a lot of requests, I later read on the FAQ section of ACS skill assessment that the reference letter should be dated when it was written 

Now there is no date printed on reference letter that when it was issued. Will that cause any problems. I don't want to bug my employer again. Please advice who are experienced in this matter 

I also thought to write the date myself on reference letter myself next to the signature of my employer. But then i thought this may look spooky as there is not much space in that letter area.

PLZ PLZ PLZ comment on this.


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

How come a letter is issued without date on that. You can ask your employer,I'm sure this is reasonable...........


----------



## oliman (Sep 16, 2009)

rangola1 said:


> How come a letter is issued without date on that. You can ask your employer,I'm sure this is reasonable...........


We as i told you that in general guide line of ACS skill assessment , there is no mentioning that date should be there on the letter, So i asked my employer about all the details I needed, and when i got the letter, i read in ACS FAQ that it should also be signed.

Will that cause a big problem if i send the letter that it not signed ?


----------



## oliman (Sep 16, 2009)

oliman said:


> We as i told you that in general guide line of ACS skill assessment , there is no mentioning that date should be there on the letter, So i asked my employer about all the details I needed, and when i got the letter, i read in ACS FAQ that it should also be signed.
> 
> Will that cause a big problem if i send the letter that it not signed ?


Sorry i mean dated not signed...rephrasing....

Will that cause a big problem if i send the letter that it not dated?


----------



## badermushta (Mar 20, 2018)

oliman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have acquired employer reference letter after a lot of requests. Reading their general guideline, I furnish the contents of reference letter with all required details like..
> 
> ...


Bro, pls update what happened to your application, I am facing the same issue? pls reply if you got it done without dates ?


----------

